# advice regarding pregnant mouse



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

i know this isn't a mouse forum, but i need some help.

i took in two of my friends female mice today because she's moving across the country and can't take them with her.. and one of the girls is pregnant. she's already pretty big and i know it only takes about three weeks for her to have the litter. i was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to take care of the mother and babies once they're born? and i was also wondering if it's alright to keep the litter with the other female also in the cage.. (both females are the same age).


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Keeping the other female in the cage with the new mom is kind of up to you, her, and the lil mommy. You could keep her in there, but be watchful to make sure she doesn't bother the mom or the babies. And the new mom may not want her in the same area, so it's a bit hard to tell until the babies are here.

You will definately need to sex the babies eventually, so you'll want to look up ways to do that. And you may want to start looking for homes or start considering what you are going to do. Often times you can't keep males with other males because they fight a lot. 

Also, look up good dietary advice for pregnant mouse moms. If they are anything like rats, some good protein in things like scrambled egg is a good idea.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks a lot for the advice. 

my friend is going to let me borrow another cage in case i need to separate the other female from the mom and babies, and i've already found three potential homes for the babies.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

What Rodere said is perfect, (i breed mice myself for a family owned pet store) Sometimes u can leave the other female in there and she will help take care of the littler. Like Rodere said keep a watchful eye as mom might not want her there. 
Put toilet paper and paper towl in for mom to make a nice big nest. They love having nice big nests. Also make sure she has enough food & water b/c if she doesn't she could end up eating her babies . As fare as sexing them, it's pretty much the same with rats. Females have a smaller gap between their V. and anus and the males will have a larger space. I also usually wait about 4 days before i check the babies (by removing mom for a few minutes just to check on everyone), just so mom and baby(s) have time to get to know each other. Hope this helps , I added a link on the bottom that gives u a good picture for sexing your little ones . Hope u find them homes!! 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=18&cat=1804&articleid=2584


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Be careful with nesting materials. Anything that can fray or is made of threads is NOT good, a little pinky could get caught and get hurt or die in the threads.

With how tiny mice are, I'd be extra careful.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks a lot for the help! i put a toilet paper roll in the cage and i'm keeping a close eye on how much food and water is left. i'll update when she has the babies.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Also! if you have one of those sort of tank looking homes, you can just look through the bottom to see if your mama has givin brith without haveing to disturb her. I put meshwire over the top of mine for better ventalation . 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro...merch_1.aspx?cm_re=237-_-TopSellers1-_-119520

the tanks look like this, i have jumbo sized ones, but i like the clear bottom because you don't have to bother mom if you wish to check if she's givin birth . Just an idea


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

well i came home from a concert late last night and she had the babies. ten of them! they all seemed to be doing alright, and the mom had no problem with the other female being in the cage. the co-mom actually built the whole nest and cleaned the mom haha. i'll take some pictures when i get home from school.


----------

